# Sleep tight, little girl x



## hayley_o (Jul 24, 2007)

In August I got the most beautiful little leopard gecko in the world. She was named Goomba and was the cutest and girliest little leo I'd ever seen. She was tiny. For the first couple of weeks she was eating fine but then just stopped. I tried everything I could then took her to the vet, who gave me tablets for her. Although she was the friendliest gecko you could imagine I was a bit scared of giving her these tablets in case I hurt her, so my good friend Karen (Great-Geckos) took her in for me and tried her very best to bring Goomba back to health, giving her medication and trying to encourage her to eat. Unfortunately yesterday I was given the sad news that Goomba had passed away. I had a new viv all ready and waiting for her return but she just couldn't get better to come and see it 

Thankyou Karen for all your efforts, everything you did means so much to Mikey & I.

Sleep tight Goomba, I'll love you always my favourite little girl x x x


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*sorry pal...*

sorry for your loss.
i feel for you..


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

so sorry 
r.i.p little one x


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

RIP little girl x x x


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

RIP Goomba. Sorry to hear of your loss, Hayley


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

She was stunning

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## macca 59 (Oct 10, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

aw no hayley i'm so sorry  rip goomba you gorgeous lil lady :grouphug:


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Sad loss of a stunning gecko. Rip little one.


----------



## The Wanderer (Sep 14, 2007)

Very sad. Beautiful gecko


----------



## Snake Charmer (Mar 26, 2006)

_*sorry for your loss..
:halo: R.I.P*_


----------



## kitty (Jan 2, 2008)

r.i.p cutie


----------

